# Australian flags to be half-mast on Thursday 19 September 2019



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Your riders will be impressed when you can tell them why Australian flags are are at half-mast on Thursday 19 September 2019:

*THE HON. 'AKILISI POHIVA (1941 - 2019)*

Australian National Flag to fly at half-mast

Thursday, 19 September 2019

The Hon. 'Akilisi Pohiva, Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Tonga, died on 12 September 2019.

(https://www.pmc.gov.au/government/australian-national-flag/flag-network/hon-akilisi-pohiva-1941-2019)


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

In NYC we remember him as a serious person when he addressed general assembly @ the UN

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/12/pacific-mourns-tongan-pm-akilisi-pohiva


----------

